# Trick Dog Title



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

At obedience class Thursday, Shama earned her Novice Trick Dog title. Since she already had her Canine Good Citizen title, she only had to do five tricks from the list. She did puppy push-ups, two up (two paws on flipped over Tupperware dish), shake, hand signals (sit and down, which I used during the puppy push-ups), and spin. Since many of the agility skills count as tricks, she probably could have earned her Intermediate Trick Dog title too, but my teacher (a new Trick Dog evaluator) wasn't sure if she could test for two in a row like that. I was pretty sure that KarMar had tested Nino two in a row at Nationals, but I don't mind waiting for another occasion to get the Intermediate title. I suppose our long-term goal is to get all four Trick Dog titles since tricks are nice for the therapy dog scene. I don't know when we'll get around to testing Shama to be a therapy dog since right now I don't have time to go on therapy dog visits. I figure we can always do that at some point. Our current focus is agility. (It's like I'm playing volleyball until I get hurt or no one will play with me anymore, and then I'll pick up my golf game again.)

If you want to have some fun goals with your dog, consider working toward the trick dog titles. All the information can be found at this link:

Trick Dog - American Kennel Club

Nino earned Novice, Intermediate, and Advanced Trick Dog titles at Nationals in September. That means he showed 30 different tricks to the evaluator over the course of two days (right, KarMar?) He is a rock star!

I'll post a photo of Shama in this thread when her certificate comes in the mail.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Shama!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, Kodi and Panda have their Novice TD titles too. It's fun! I've got to set up a time to do their intermediate too... Like Shama, because so many obedience and agility behaviors out, they are all set for that one too. We'll have to work harder for the other ones! Did you hear you no longer have to send in a video for the highest one? I guess the people at AKC got tired of having to view all those videos! LOL! Now you can do it with any CGC evaluator, just like the others.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> At obedience class Thursday, Shama earned her Novice Trick Dog title. Since she already had her Canine Good Citizen title, she only had to do five tricks from the list. She did puppy push-ups, two up (two paws on flipped over Tupperware dish), shake, hand signals (sit and down, which I used during the puppy push-ups), and spin. Since many of the agility skills count as tricks, she probably could have earned her Intermediate Trick Dog title too, but my teacher (a new Trick Dog evaluator) wasn't sure if she could test for two in a row like that. I was pretty sure that KarMar had tested Nino two in a row at Nationals, but I don't mind waiting for another occasion to get the Intermediate title. I suppose our long-term goal is to get all four Trick Dog titles since tricks are nice for the therapy dog scene. I don't know when we'll get around to testing Shama to be a therapy dog since right now I don't have time to go on therapy dog visits. I figure we can always do that at some point. Our current focus is agility. (It's like I'm playing volleyball until I get hurt or no one will play with me anymore, and then I'll pick up my golf game again.)
> 
> If you want to have some fun goals with your dog, consider working toward the trick dog titles. All the information can be found at this link:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and Shama! I am a bit behind on reading the threads, as it has been a really busy month for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Just saw this now! Nino did 20 tricks (10 for novice and 10 for intermediate) one day, then we got very distracted with the people setting up chairs for the conformation. Can't say I blame him. Two days later he earned his advanced title by performing 5 more! No new tricks had to be taught to earn his titles


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Our tricks we performed...
Novice: Balance beam (all of the agility dogs aced that one  ), get on with 4 paws, down hand signal, jump, 2 paws up, push ups, shake, spin, touch, and tunnel.
Intermediate: Catch, place target from 10 feet, hand signals (3 in a row...he did sit, down, stand), jump through circle arms, leg weaves, paws up on my arm, sit pretty, wave goodbye, and two handler's choice tricks: sneeze and "say please", which is waving both paws while "begging"
Advanced: Hand signal at a distance (down), bow, jump into my arms, and two handler's choice tricks: handstand and "Where's your booty?"


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations! And thank you for the akc link! I love working towards goals with Penelope. She just passed her akc Star puppy test and we are working towards cgc. I’m intrigued by the trick dog!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Congrats! That's so awesome you have access to places for training and trick teaching. In the city I live in there is ONE place to take your pup and it's not very good. I did the basic obedience training and then that is about it. Might try the agility but it's really nothing compared to the photos you post of Shama.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Congratulations Shama and Mama!


----------

